# Twenty-Five Years Ago Today - Cracks Top 30 Kindle Paid List - 99 cent Sale



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi everyone,

My debut mystery/romantic suspense novel Twenty-Five Years Ago Today came out on Kindle last week for $2.99. For twenty-five years, Diana Ferguson's killer has gotten away with murder. When rookie obit writer and newsroom editorial assistant Kris Langley investigates the cold case of the artistic young cocktail waitress who was obsessed with Greek and Roman mythology, she must fight to stay off the obituary page herself.











Like my character Kris, I am a former obit writer, editorial assistant and reporter for a daily newspaper - though Kris gets into a lot more trouble than I ever did!

The review site Book-Club Queen wrote "This has to be one of my favorite mystery books that I've read this year" and the Midwest Book Review called Twenty-Five Years Ago Today an "intriguing mystery that should not be overlooked."

The Kindle edition features discussion questions for book clubs and a sneak peek of my upcoming reality TV show-themed mystery novel Sink or Swim. An excerpt, book trailer and additional reviews are available on my web site: http://www.stacyjuba.com. On my blog http://www.StacyJuba.com/blog/, as a tie-in to the book, I interview authors about what they (or their characters) were doing 25 years ago.

Thanks so much for the opportunity to post.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Stacy--

welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book and your first post!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Please bookmark or mark as favorite this thread so that you'll be able to find it again as we ask that authors have only one thread per book. And be sure to read the fine print, below, as it contains much useful info about our few rules here on KB!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


The fine print: 
_Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

It sounds really good, Stacy!  Congratulations on your new book.  Gonna go check it out now...


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome, everyone! Maureen, I checked out your web site - your books sound terrific!


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Congratulations on your new release, Stacy!  

Karen


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

I had the pleasure of reading Stacy's book and it's truly a great read. I had a hard time putting it down! And her characters stayed with me long after I'd finished.


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you, Darcia! These are a couple of review snippets of Twenty-Five Years Ago Today:

“Stacy Juba evokes a wide range of emotions in this poignant tale. The mystery itself is well done while the structure of the novel itself makes the reading flow smoothly. The tidbits starting each chapter add a nice touch asTwenty-Five Years Ago Todayis one of those books you pick up and don’t want to put down till the very end!”
- Debbie Wiley Book Reviews 

“I enjoyed this mystery very much. It is well written and well put together with clues dropped so skillfully, I didn't pick up on them. There is tension and conflict in Kris's job, in her family, and most of all as she deals with the people who knew Diana twenty-five years ago. Edgy suspense and sweet romance make for an enjoyable read. I'll be looking for another book by this first time mystery writer soon.”
- Pat Elliott, BookLoons


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Just stopping in to post one of my favorite excerpts from_ Twenty-Five Years Ago Today_. This is the scene where newspaper editorial assistant Kris Langley officially commits to investigating the 25-year-old cold case of Diana Ferguson, an artist inspired by Greek mythology. Hope you enjoy!
Stacy 

Cheryl came up behind Kris. Her voice sounded sad and tired. "Please don't tell my mother too much, even if you're making progress. I don't want to raise her hopes."
Kris glanced back at Irene, who hunched on the couch, turning the locket over in her hand. "I'll be careful with what I say. My aunt would've been eager, too."
"How was your cousin killed?" 
"She was strangled, kidnapped by a neighbor while walking alone. We were twelve."
Cheryl heaved a sigh. "I'm sorry. I remember reading about that. It happened locally, didn't it?"
"Yes."
"I know you're a terrific writer. I couldn't have been happier with the business story. I'm just concerned about my mother."
"I understand," Kris said. "I won't let you down."
She trudged out to her car and brushed off her windshield. She waited behind the steering wheel as the defroster warmed the interior. Not knowing Diana's whereabouts must have tormented Irene. Kris's family had agonized over Nicole's disappearance. As one day blended into the next, Nicole had seemed further and further away. 
Finding her was worse.
Kris had learned a new phrase that May, a litany that surged back into her mind, drumming to the beat of the windshield wipers. If only.
If only it hadn't rained the afternoon Nicole had disappeared.
If only she hadn't climbed into the car with Randolph Coltraine.
If only Aunt Susan had been home when Nicole called for a ride.
Kris swallowed the metallic taste in her mouth. If only I didn't trick her.
She chose the long route home, driving fast. She hadn't driven in New York and had forgotten the thrill of a climbing speedometer. Her first week back, she'd landed a speeding ticket. 
Kris skidded onto the Fremont State College campus, her tires kicking up tufts of snow. She passed dorms, tennis courts and the library before parking in front of the deserted baseball field. White trees cast shapeless shadows across the broad expanse of snow.
A chunk of ice slid off the roof, hitting the front window. Kris jumped, her hand to her heart. 
"No one's out there," she murmured, gazing into the woods. "Not now."
But once. 
Beyond those trees, Diana had lain dead. 
Police had crowded the scene, their search over. 
Middle-aged reporter Dex Wagner had scribbled in his notebook. 
Twenty-five years ago today.


----------



## Nauman (Jul 6, 2010)

love that review ,thanks u


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Congrats on the new release. It sounds like a great read. I'm going to check it out. Plus...I love your cover art!

Sandy


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks, Sandy! I was fortunate enough that the publisher of the trade paperback edition said it was okay to use the cover art for the ebook. I really liked how it came out. I love your cover also and will be sure to check out your books, too!

Stacy


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm being interviewed over at the blog Deanna's Tidbits, live from ancient Rome (sort of!) where I talk about my journey as a writer, my interest in Greek mythology which made its way into Twenty-Five Years Ago Today, and my main character Kris Langley. Best of all, I'm giving away a free Smashwords ebook version of the book to one commenter. Stop by to leave a comment and enter the drawing at http://deannajewel.blogspot.com/2010/09/author-interview-stacy-juba.html, and if you don't win, it is currently $2.39 on Kindle! Hope you enjoy the interview.


----------



## Debra Lee (Sep 6, 2010)

Congratulations, Stacy! I have this book on my TBR list.

Debra


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks, Debra! I have Taken on mine also.


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

I just wanted to post that *Twenty-Five Years Ago Today* is on sale for $1.99 over the holidays. I've also added some new bonus material including a couple of essays about the writing of the book, an interview with character Kris Langley, and a deleted scene. Happy holidays!


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

To celebrate the release of my new novel Sink or Swim, which I was able to get on Kindle more quickly than I anticipated, I've decided to discount Twenty-Five Years Ago Today even further, to 99 cents for the holiday week. I hope readers enjoy it!


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

I just have to say that everyone who enjoys mysteries - or who just likes to read - should read both of Stacy's books. They are both unique and equally excellent reads!


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you, Darcia! I'm glad you enjoyed them!


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

I've read this book; it's excellent.  Here's my review: 
An entertaining murder mystery with a twist of romance. Twenty-something Kris Langley is an editorial assistant with the local newspaper, primarily writing obits and providing short snippets for the Twenty-Five Years Ago Today column. She wants to be more involved in writing stories for the paper, and resents her colleagues who have no scruples and yet are praised for their work at the newspaper. When Kris comes across a story about a local girl, Diana Ferguson, who was murdered 25 years ago, she feels a need to investigate. Kris's own cousin was murdered when they were just children and Kris has always blamed herself. If she solves Diana's case, bringing the killer to justice, would it help to ease her guilt over her cousin's murder? We follow Kris's investigation, as she finds the people who knew Diana, and interviews them. When she meets Eric Soares, Diana's nephew, a romance blossoms despite Kris's attempts to keep him at a distance.
I found Stacy Juba's writing style compulsive, and the action was fast-paced and realistic. The psychological aspects to the story were well thought out and true-to-life. I particularly liked the depiction of the competitive behaviour of the staff at the newsroom.
'Twenty-Five Years Ago Today' is so much more than just a murder mystery. It deals with many emotional subject areas which everyone will be able to relate to, including family relationships, guilt, forgiveness, secrets, bereavement, trust; all woven into this intriguing tale of a long-forgotten crime.
I loved the way all the action in the present day related in some way to the past, almost as if the characters had all been trapped back in time to some extent because of events that had changed their lives. In parts, this book reminded me of old detective serials, because of the slick way in the which the investigation was handled.
It's a perfect little book. I read it as an ebook download but now I have to buy the paperback because it's one of those books that you'll want to keep for ever. Highly recommended.


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you for that wonderful review, Maria! I'm so glad you enjoyed it. It was a fun book to write.

By the way, both Twenty-Five Years Ago Today and my new book Sink or Swim will be discounted to 99 cents through January 2, if anyone is looking for bargain Kindle books!


----------



## Stephen Goldin (Mar 6, 2010)

Cold Cases always make fascinating mysteries.


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks, Stephen. I once wrote a newspaper article about a cold case - different from the case in my book, but I kept thinking about it and wondering what really happened that night.


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi Stacy,
I love the idea of the obit writer as the protag for your novel.  I haven't read all the replies to this thread, so forgive me if you've covered it already, but is this a possible series character?


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi Glen. I used to be an obit writer, so that's how I came up with that idea. I'm not planning her as a series character at this time as I'm working on the first book in a different series.  But ebook sales have been picking up a lot and people seem to be finally discovering the book.   If there seems to be enough interest, then I might write a sequel or perhaps a book of short stories about Kris Langley.  That would be fun to do. I really liked writing about that character.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

There's nothing better than a good mystery!


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks, Mark, I enjoy reading mysteries as well as writing them.

By the way, this is a recent interview that I did with my character, Kris Langley, on my blog. For the full post, you can visit http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2011/01/09/sink-or-swim-6-meet-kris-langley/

Character's name, age and place of residency:
Kris Langley, 27, Fremont, Massachusetts

1._ Tell us about the book or series you're from._
I'm from *Twenty-Five Years Ago Today* by Stacy Juba. Here's the blurb: For twenty-five years, Diana Ferguson's killer has gotten away with murder. When rookie obit writer and newsroom editorial assistant Kris Langley investigates the cold case of the artistic young cocktail waitress who was obsessed with Greek and Roman mythology, she must fight to stay off the obituary page herself. Lucky for me, it has a little romance mixed into all that fighting for my life stuff.

2. _What is something about yourself that no one else knows?_
I murdered my cousin Nicole&#8230;or rather, I felt like I did. I played a horrible prank on her when we were kids, which led to her being in the wrong place at the wrong time. She was abducted and&#8230;killed. I grew up. She didn't.

3. _Tell us about an unusual job or hobby that you've had?_
I'm an obit writer and newsroom editorial assistant, working the graveyard shift. I've had to calm down irate callers who were annoyed that we messed up the crossword puzzle. I need to decide whose orders to follow when my editors fight. I know every funeral director within a 50 mile radius. And I've had to listen to Bridezillas who got bent out of shape because of the order that I listed the bridesmaids' names in their wedding announcement. It's never boring.

4._ What is the strangest or most exciting thing that has ever happened to you?_
Stumbling across Diana Ferguson's murder on the microfilm and knowing that I might be the one to solve it after 25 years. I'm interviewing her family and old friends, trying to nail her killer. Her nephew, Eric Soares, is helping me investigate the case, making it hard to concentrate with all that chemistry between us. I also got my first newspaper byline recently, which was really exciting.

5. _What would you do if you won a million dollars?_
I've give some of the money to families of cold case homicides so that they could use it as a reward for people who come forward with information. I'd also look into giving some money to police departments to help with the running of their cold case units.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Stacey, I'm going to add this to my TBR list. Love the cover and write up.


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you! _Twenty-Five Years Ago Today_ is also being featured at the Indie Spotlight. They interviewed me about the inspiration for the book and the writing process.
http://www.theindiespotlight.com/?p=4152


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

My wife and I watched all of the 'Survivors' up until the recent few. Sounds interesting and a decent twist.


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks, Mark. Writers Who Kill (don't you just love that name?) just published an in-depth interview where we discussed my books _Twenty-Five Years Ago Today_ and _Sink or Swim,_ as well as changes in the publishing industry, the writing process, and how I had my first book published with Avon at age 18, if anyone is interested in checking it out. 
http://writerswhokill.blogspot.com/2011/01/interview-with-author-stacy-juba.html


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Great! Stacey.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

This sounds fun. I'll check it out.


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks, Michael!


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

My wife says I get away with murder


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

I've shared a few excerpts from _Twenty-Five Years Ago Today _for my reading over at the Amazon group The Spinning Wheel and will be responding to questions. It's a neat group for anyone who hasn't checked it out yet.

http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_pg_oldest?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdPage=1&cdSort=newest&cdThread=Tx16KIG4XTRE6RW&displayType=tagsDetail


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Maybe I will....


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

It was fun hanging out at the Spinning Wheel. I'll have to make a point to spend more time there. They are a very friendly group of authors and readers.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

I lent my Kindle to a family member a couple of days ago. As soon as I get it back next week I'm ordering this book. It sounds like a story I'd really enjoy.


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks, RJ, your books look like ones I will enjoy also.

An excerpt of *Twenty-Five Years Ago Today* is included in the *BestsellerBound First Annual Sample Anthology, Volume 2*. You can also read first chapters from numerous other authors with books available on Kindle and other ebook formats, if you'd like to try some new authors. It is a free download at http://www.scribd.com/doc/46280302/2-BsB-Anthology-Vol-Two


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Lots happening on the Internet this week. I was thrilled to have two wonderful reviews of Twenty-Five Years Ago Today recently published at I'd So Rather Be Reading, and Beck's Book Picks.

http://idsoratherbereading.blogspot.com/2011/02/book-review-twenty-five-years-ago-today.html

http://becksbookpicks.blogspot.com/2011/02/twenty-five-years-ago-today-by-stacy.html

As part of my Book Review Block Party, I'm also giving away a $10 Amazon Gift Card (2 gift cards if I reach 500 GFC blog followers.) You can enter at:
http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2011/02/25/enter-for-one-possibly-two-10-amazon-gift-cards-in-buzz-my-books-giveaway/


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

I was excited to learn that Pixel of Ink has just featured _Twenty-Five Years Ago Today_ and my spring 99 cent sale. http://www.pixelofink.com/bargain-kindle-book-twenty-five-years-ago-today/


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

My 99 cent sales for Twenty-Five Years Ago Today and Sink or Swim are featured on Daily Cheap Reads at http://dailycheapreads.com/2011/05/11/twenty-five-years-ago-today-romantic-suspense-99-cents/

The web site Novelspot is also doing a neat feature this week, serializing my writing journey into 7 parts from childhood to the present. You can access Part 1 here: http://novelspot.net/node/3743 and then click Forward to read the rest of the parts. A new entry will be posted each day through Sunday the 15th.


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Twenty-Five Years Ago Today was just reviewed on the site Musings of Mistress of the Dark Path: A Place for People Who Love to Read. Here is a snippet: "Stacy Juba's book will certainly leave an impression on readers that will last long after the final pages are finished. If you enjoy mystery books with a splash of romance, this may be the book for you. I am certainly glad I read it and would happily recommend it to others."

For the full review, you can visit: [URL=http://mistressofthedarkpath.wordpress.com/2011/06/24/stacy-jubas-book-twenty-five-years-ago-today/]http://mistressofthedarkpath.wordpress.com/2011/06/24/stacy-jubas-book-twenty-five-years-ago-today/ [/url]


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I read it, and it was great.  Never would have guessed the ending!  Great work, Stacy.


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you for reading it, Lisa, and for the nice words! I love it when readers are shocked by the ending. I've sat in on a couple book clubs and it's fun how animated they get about it!


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

The blog *My life, One Story at a Time*, just published a wonderful review of Twenty-Five Years Ago Today and a short author interview. You can check out the post here: http://mylife-in-stories.blogspot.com/2011/08/twenty-five-years-ago-today-by-stacy.html

The blog *Odd Jobs Momma *also posted an interview that I think is an especially engaging interview as it talks about balancing motherhood with a writing career and offers some of my promotion tips that authors and small business owners might find helpful. You can read it at http://oddjobsmomma.blogspot.com/2011/08/interview-with-stacy-juba.html


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Stacy-

I've missed this thread before. Your books look very interesting!

Dana Taylor


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you, Dana, for stopping by to check it out!


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Great reviews, Stacy. Sounds like you're doing everything right!

Good sales,

Meb


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks, Meb!

My author spotlight is now featured on the Joyfully Reviewed web site. We covered all sorts of territory including my writing process, how a real-life frigid human resources director with a scrunchie wound up in_ Twenty-Five Years Ago Today_, my thoughts on some of the other characters in _Twenty-Five Years Ago Today_, my interest in energy healing, and my fondness for caramel apples!

Stop by [URL=http://www.joyfullyreviewed.com/interviews/author-spotlight-stacy-juba]http://www.joyfullyreviewed.com/interviews/author-spotlight-stacy-juba [/url]


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

The Romance Studio just gave Twenty-Five Years Ago Today a 5 Heart review, saying "Stacy Juba has written a well-paced story that will keep readers guessing about who actually committed the crime and whether or not Kris will figure it out before something bad happens to her. There are enough twists, and possible suspects, in this story to make it entertaining and keep readers turning the pages all the way to its very satisfying end."

If you read and enjoyed the book, please stop by http://www.theromancestudio.com/5heart_form.php to vote for it in their weekly 5 Heart Sweetheart Contest. Deadline November 6 at midnight.


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Twenty-Five Years Ago Today is featured today over at a new e-book site, Super E-Reads. Lots of bargain ebooks and opportunities for authors.

http://super-e-reads.com/2011/12/twenty-five-years-ago-today-by-stacy-juba/


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Twenty-Five Years Ago Today is featured on Pixel of Ink today - if you get a chance to like the Facebook page or send out a tweet, any help spreading the word is much appreciated. The link is at http://www.pixelofink.com/bargain-ebook-twenty-five-years-ago-today/

So far, over 60 books have been sold in the first few hours, before the newsletter has been distributed.


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

In addition to the standalone version, Twenty-Five Years Ago Today is now available as part of the *Young Ladies of Mystery Boxed Set,* which also contains my novels Sink or Swim and Dark Before Dawn. You can read an excerpt on the Romance Lives Forever blog this weekend. I hope readers enjoy the sneak peek! In other news, the audio version of Twenty-Five Years Ago Today is coming in January 2012.
http://romancelivesforever.blogspot.com/2012/12/suspense-young-ladies-of-mystery.html?zx=c6528982f3a9b52c


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm delighted that Twenty-Five Years Ago Today is now available as an audiobook from Amazon, Audible and iTunes - narrated by Erin Moon and produced by Brick Shop Audio. My blog post about the release is here: http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2013/02/04/new-release-twenty-five-years-ago-today-mystery-audiobook-on-audible-amazon-itunes/


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Just wanted to share this interview with Brick Shop Audio, the producers of the Twenty-Five Years Ago Today audio version. It's an interesting glimpse into the behind-the-scenes world of audiobook production: http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2013/02/11/behind-the-scenes-interview-with-brick-shop-audiobooks/

Also here is a fun Character Quickie interview with the book's protagonist Kris Langley: http://www.offthekeyboard.blogspot.com/2013/02/character-quickie-kris-langley.html


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Read an in-depth interview with actress and audiobook narrator Erin Moon, who performed the audio version of Twenty-Five Years Ago Today. She provides an interesting glimpse into the world of audiobooks and voice acting. http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2013/02/06/behind-the-scenes-interview-with-audiobook-narrator-and-actress-erin-moon/


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

For a limited time, Twenty-Five Years Ago Today is on sale for 99 cents on Kindle, Nook, Kobo, and All Romance Ebooks. Anyone who buys the book before *March 24, 2013 *or sends me a review if they've read it before can receive 6 free e-books. There are also some freebies just for stopping by including a free 23 minute mystery audiobook and an anthology.

http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2013/03/05/get-mystery-book-for-99-and-receive-complimentary-novels-whokilleddianaferguson/


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm delighted that Twenty-Five Years Ago Today is ranked #5 in the overall Nook Store and is #2 on their mystery bestseller list behind James Patterson. It also cracked the Top 30 Paid list on Kindle. This has been the result of a huge #WhoKilledDianaFerguson marketing campaign, a 99 cent sale and an ad campaign. A Book Bub ad sent it over the edge.

Here is an excerpt for Sample Sunday: http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2013/03/17/whokilleddianaferguson-read-the-newspaper-article-for-samplesunday/

A huge thank you to all the readers who have been downloading the book, or read it in the past!


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Just wanted to show off my kboards Spotlight Ad which had some nice results this weekend.

http://www.kboards.blogspot.com/2013/03/twenty-five-years-ago-today-by-stacy.html

I'm excited as over the last week, the book also made the GalleyCat Barnes & Nobles Bestsellers List, the GalleyCat Mystery-Thriller Bestseller list for March, and I've been ranked this week as one of the Most Popular Authors in Mystery on Amazon. I'm happy to have some new readers!


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Here are some recent blog posts about Twenty-Five Years Ago Today as part of my #WhoKilledDianaFerguson campaign:
*Readers Guide for Book Clubs*: http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2013/03/18/readers-guide-for-bookclubs-want-to-discuss-whokilleddianaferguson/

*10 Quick Facts about Diana Ferguson*: http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2013/03/19/enjoy-mystery-novels-10-quick-facts-about-diana-whokilleddianaferguson/

*Read the newspaper article about Diana's death*: http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2013/03/17/whokilleddianaferguson-read-the-newspaper-article-for-samplesunday/


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

A couple new guest blogs focusing on Twenty-Five Years Ago Today:

Do opposites attract? Here is the first meeting of Kris & Eric from Twenty-Five Years Ago Today on First Sight Saturday. http://ow.ly/jQG5K
Behind the scenes interview at Indies Unlimited http://ow.ly/jThcV


----------

